# My Layout year 1



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

I wish I knew what I know now back then.... 

I started in May and have gotten pretty far but still have a lot to do! Here is an overhead of the northern section and few others.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good. I know how you feel you get something done and think I wish I would have known this before. I can relate that is for sure....


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! thats only one years work? 
I would have guessed thats a 5 year old railroad. 
nicely done!









my railroad is now in its second full year since construction began..and it currently looks like this: 








ah well.. 
Scot


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, you are being conservative..... 

Jon, Awesome work so far! 

I'm not as far along as Scot is... 


Chas


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

ALL this since MAY? Do you have a group of 500 Chinese living in your basement?


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

Lol, Nope no outside help, but I may be crazy


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

Whoops!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Goes to show ya what you can do when you set your mind to it. Nice work. Looking good. Scot by the looks of it by next year trains should be running







Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I knew what I know now back then.... 

This can be applied to so many scenerios...


Your railroad looks great!! I wish mine looked so complete!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful and fine layout! You must have done some hard (but real fun!) work to get it in this shape. 
I love that Forney!! Live steam?


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

It is the Accucraft live steam Forney.


Here is my newly painted 2-8-0


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)




----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

You have done a wonderful job for the first year. Pat yourself on the back. I can not wait to see what you do in the next few years.


----------

